# [Berlin] Bölschefest 9.-10.5.2009



## gatto1410 (17. Januar 2009)

..zu diesem fest bau ich vor meinem Laden jede Menge Epals auf..nun die Frage-wer hätte Lust und Laune haben,tags über hier zu trialn und abends dann am Grill in meinem Garten zu verbringen?..Fotos vom Bereich kommen die Tage noch..brauch nur ne ungefähre Zahl der Leute,da ich  die Epals bestelln muss


----------



## Eisbein (17. Januar 2009)

am start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (17. Januar 2009)

na jut überredet...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (18. Januar 2009)

wo ist der Spass denn? Berlin? Da wäre ich evtl auch am Start...


----------



## gatto1410 (18. Januar 2009)

jep..biste willkommen..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. Januar 2009)

ist das auto dann schon da rubel ?


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2009)

da der mai noch recht lange hin ist, werde ich mal noch *george* ansprechen. vllt würden wir 2 aus stralsund auch kommen. ich würde dann bei meinem bruder übernachten.

würde mir zumindest spaß machen, auch mit anderen mal etwas zu fahren und zu üben.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. Januar 2009)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> ist das auto dann schon da rubel ?



aber hallo ist der dann schon da  wenn nicht, dann geh ich persönlich nach Ingolstadt und reiß der Disposition den Anus auf!! 
Und im Mai ist der Motor auch schon eingefahren, das heisst Vollgas! Ich hoffe Dir wird jenseits der 250 km/h nicht schlecht, oder so


----------



## gatto1410 (19. Januar 2009)

klingt schon sehr gut..ich schliesse hiermit erstmal den thread-mehr als 10 leute passen nicht auf den platz..morgen mach ich mal fotos..


----------



## Eisbein (19. Januar 2009)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> aber hallo ist der dann schon da  wenn nicht, dann geh ich persönlich nach Ingolstadt und reiß der Disposition den Anus auf!!
> Und im Mai ist der Motor auch schon eingefahren, das heisst Vollgas! Ich hoffe Dir wird jenseits der 250 km/h nicht schlecht, oder so



du bist dann vermutlich auch so fix unterwegs das du über den verkehr auf der A2 schwebst, woll


----------



## gatto1410 (1. Februar 2009)

so,hier nun die bilder von dem platz den wir dann haben..genau zwischen den beiden bäumen bis auf die strasse-schienen müssen frei bleiben..falls jemand ne idee hat wieviel epals wir brauchen,dann immer her mit den zahlen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (1. Februar 2009)

Du wirst etwa 40 Stück brauchen.. Nur so als grobe Größenordnung.. damit kann man dann schon einiges anfangen..


----------



## gatto1410 (1. Februar 2009)

..merci..


----------



## Freestyle Trial (2. Februar 2009)

Juhu ich werd mein Rad auch mal wieder auskramen und bin mit dabei


----------



## gatto1410 (8. März 2009)

..also-zusage hab ich bekommen für den platz..werd nun die epals und vielleicht noch ne k-trommel besorgen..


----------



## gatto1410 (2. Mai 2009)

so,kommendes we ist es nun soweit..es werden 35 epals geliefert..samstag und sonntag kann man sich dann ab 10 uhr daran austoben..wär schön,wenn einige früher kommen-wegen rausschleppen der epals..und nun bitte noch mal melden wer nun alles kommt oder will,wer hier im garten zelten will die beiden tage etc. ..merci schonmal im voraus..


----------



## Eisbein (2. Mai 2009)

ich komm vll. samstag mal vorbei. schreib leider am montag Geo LK 

Basti, hast du auch bürgerbräu am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (2. Mai 2009)

..jep,wird was dasein..


----------



## Icke84 (3. Mai 2009)

bin dabei, weißte ja.
komme auch etwas früher zum aufbauen.


----------



## gatto1410 (4. Mai 2009)

2 fahrer bis jetzt..hm..schade..


----------



## gatto1410 (5. Mai 2009)

..nun sinds schon 3 fahrer..ey,gebt euch mal nen ruck-für publikum is gesorgt..getränke und ....verrate ich nich,sind auf jedenfall für jeden da..


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2009)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..nun sinds schon 3 fahrer..ey,gebt euch mal nen ruck-für publikum is gesorgt..getränke und ....verrate ich nich,sind auf jedenfall für jeden da..



basti mach dir mal keine sorgen, der großteil berliner schaut quasi nie ins forum.


----------



## gatto1410 (5. Mai 2009)

..na wie kriegen die dat dann mit?


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2009)

ich werde stefan mal bescheid sagen, dass er bescheid sagen soll.

Basti, nur mal ne idee: jede stunde ne kleine show fahren? somit mit über mensche und sowas, show halt?


----------



## gatto1410 (5. Mai 2009)

..der kommt auf jeden fall!!!!..


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2009)

ach was mir grade einfällt. So spanngurte sind unversichtbar wenn wir die leute beim tippen nicht mit der obersten palette abschießen wollen. 

Hab mal 'n paar leuten bescheid sagen lassen


----------



## Icke84 (7. Mai 2009)

Spanngurte und Nägel usw. hat er alles, palette kommen wohl morgen abend.

Ich bau das dann mit Basti Samstag früh auf.

Also nochma aufruf an euch, wer lust hat soll vorbeikommen. zugesagt haben 4 leute. ich denke max. 10 leute müssten reichen.

übernachten könnt ihr bei basti im garten per zelt, richtig basti?

auf dem fest kann man auch noch schön bummeln und leckere sachen essen. mädels rennen da auch rum 
und samstag abend ist am see auch noch ein feuerwerk.

also gebt euch nen ruck.

hier noch das plakat






gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (7. Mai 2009)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich an beiden Tagen mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Icke84 (7. Mai 2009)

tinitram schrieb:


> Ich werd wahrscheinlich an beiden Tagen mal vorbeischauen.



auch mit rad?


----------



## gatto1410 (7. Mai 2009)

gurte,nägel,absperrband,35 paletten,eventl. noch nen holzbalken,jute laune,jetränke OHNE alk sind da-vielleicht doch noch paar bier,menge publikum und und und..also 2 tage einfach mal auf nem straßenfest den leuten UNSEREN sport etwas näher bringen und spass haben..wer im garten zelten will,bitte vorher mir bekanntgeben!!!!!..


----------



## andis (7. Mai 2009)

Nabend,

ich würde am Sonntag vorbeischauen - mit Rad.

andreas


----------



## gatto1410 (7. Mai 2009)

sonntag bin ich ab 12uhr im laden..


----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2009)

basti ist ne musikanlage am start?


----------



## gatto1410 (7. Mai 2009)

oha..ähm nee..na komm auf icq,dat is hier zu zeitraubend..


----------



## tinitram (7. Mai 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> auch mit rad?



natürlich - was sollte ich denn dort ohne rad machen ?


----------



## gatto1410 (8. Mai 2009)

so,zwei 3m balken sind och ergattert..die nur noch irgendwie zum laden bekommen..grrrrrrrrrrr..grübel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franktrial (8. Mai 2009)

komme Samstag vorbei, vielleicht so gegen 11. Uhr


----------



## Icke84 (8. Mai 2009)

achso, für alle die mit der sbahn kommen.

ab ostbahnhof fährt die s3 richtung erkner.

dann einfach bis sbhf friedrichshagen, in fahrtrichtung runter und dann nach rechts, dann sieht man das straßenfest schon.

der trialplatz wäre dann bölschestr. 60


für diejenigen die mit auto kommen, am besten irgendwo um die bölschestr. parken, weil man die bölschestr. nicht befahren kann.

also, bis dann jungs.


----------



## Icke84 (9. Mai 2009)

Basti hat ja nen paar Bilder gemacht, von nico fogen auch noch welche.

also wer morgen noch kommen will, ab 12uhr gehts los.

hier nen paar eindrücke aus bastis kamera

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397664

gruß
Marcus


----------



## Trial infected (9. Mai 2009)

war echt cool, ich werd auch morgen nochmal kommen und probieren noch ein zwei leute von uns zu motivieren!

wo sind eigentlich die fotos von eisbein??


----------



## gatto1410 (9. Mai 2009)

hm..na nico broocht immer bissl..will ja auf schick machen und bearbeiten bestimmt..ick hab meine einfach so reingedonnert-reicht ja och um was zu sehen..


----------



## Eisbein (9. Mai 2009)

ja basti mach mal kein stress, mit meinem hinterteil ist das so eine sache  hab einfach etwas länger nach haus gebraucht. Morgen komm ich mit auto, geht dann schneller.



 

 

 

 

 

 

alle aktionen auf den bildern wurden i-wann mal gestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (9. Mai 2009)

menno,war net böse jemeint..dafür hat des zu dolle spass gemacht..


----------



## Trial infected (9. Mai 2009)

irgendwie is das erste von mir ziemlich lustig, könnte auch nen sturz sein!

na gut dann bis morgen


----------

